# J'espère que tu seras allée au théâtre



## poorBear

Bon dia.

Je suis débutante en catalan 

Pouvez-vous me dire comment traduire : 

* J'espère que tu seras allée au théâtre, et que tu auras passé un bon moment. 


Moltes gràcies
Bon cap de setmana

PB


----------



## Agró

poorBear said:


> Bon dia.
> 
> Je suis débutante en catalan
> 
> Pouvez-vous me dire comment traduire :
> 
> * J'espère que tu seras allée au théâtre, et que tu auras passé un bon moment.
> 
> 
> Moltes gràcies
> Bon cap de setmana
> 
> PB



Bon dia.

*Espero que vagis al teatre, i que t'ho passis bé/i que passis una bona estona*.

Espero que passis un bon dissabte.
Espero haver-te ajudat.
Fins a una altra.


----------



## poorBear

Agró said:


> Bon dia.
> 
> *Espero que vagis al teatre, i que t'ho passis bé/i que passis una bona estona*.
> 
> Espero que passis un bon dissabte.
> Espero haver-te ajudat.
> Fins a una altra.


 

Fantàstic. Gràcies Agró.
Que passis un bon cap de setmana.


----------



## Namarne

Hola, estimats poorBear i Agró.  

Je ne sais pas si Agró sera d'accord avec moi, mais je pense que dans la phrase en Français la personne qui va au théâtre y est déjà allée, tandis que dans la phrase *espero que vagis al teatre*, la personne n'est pas encore allée au théâtre. 

C'est pour ça que je crois qu'il faudrait traduire plutôt: 
_Espero que anessis al teatre... 
Espero que hagis anat al teatre... _

Bon cap de setmana a tots dos.


----------



## merquiades

Salut.  Je crois que tu pourrais le dire comme ça aussi, ce qui est plus proche du sens de ta phrase en français.  il faut le subjonctif après esperar.  'Espero que hagis estat al teatre i que t'ho hagis passat bé'.


----------



## Agró

Namarne said:


> Hola, estimats poorBear i Agró.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si Agró sera d'accord avec moi, mais je pense que dans la phrase en Français la personne qui va au théâtre y est déjà allée, tandis que dans la phrase *espero que vagis al teatre*, la personne n'est pas encore allée au théâtre.
> 
> C'est pour ça que je crois qu'il faudrait traduire plutôt:
> _Espero que anessis al teatre...
> Espero que hagis anat al teatre... _
> 
> Bon cap de setmana a tots dos.


Hola a tothom. Jo havia pensat el mateix però sembla que el verb *espérer* en francés ha d'anar seguit per formes de futur quan nosaltres fem servir el present de subjunctiu:

*a) *[Prop. complétive]  *Espérer que.  *Avoir une opinion, proche de la conviction, sans idée d'attente. _Les Américains doivent venir me chercher ici pour une visite en Alsace. J'espère bien que ce ne *sera *pas le 26, ni le 27 _(BARRÈS, _Cahiers, _t. 11, 1917-18, p. 371) :






4. SOUBRIER. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (...) Il paraît que tu lui as dit qu'au bout de huit jours j'en aurais assez de notre vie nouvelle.
SEVRAIS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai dit : « J'*espère* qu'il n'en *aura *pas assez après huit jours. »


----------



## ryba

Hola, bon dia!


poorBear said:


> J'espère que tu seras allée au théâtre, et que tu auras passé un bon moment.





Namarne said:


> _Espero que anessis al teatre...
> Espero que hagis anat al teatre..._


Ou encore :

_Esperi que siguis anada al teatre..._,

 si l'interlocuteur est nordcatalan.


----------



## Namarne

Agró said:


> Hola a tothom. Jo havia pensat el mateix però sembla que el verb *espérer* en francés ha d'anar seguit per formes de futur quan nosaltres fem servir el present de subjunctiu:


Entesos, Agró.  Si jo hagués hagut d'expressar això en francès hagués dit: _j'espère que tu iras au théâtre_ ('espero que vagis al teatre'). Però segurament és com dius. 


ryba said:


> _Esperi que siguis anada al teatre..._,


Una forma molt maca, no la coneixia. 

Salutacions.


----------



## Agró

Namarne said:


> Entesos, Agró.  Si jo hagués hagut d'expressar això en francès hagués dit: _j'espère que tu iras au théâtre_ ('espero que vagis al teatre'). Però segurament és com dius.
> Una forma molt maca, no la coneixia.
> 
> Salutacions.


Doncs, mira, resulta que la meva primera intuició era la bona, però en veure el futur _seras/auras_ m'he despistat. Ho he consultat amb un amic professor de francés. La frase es refereix al passat i per tant s'hauria de dir:

_Espero que hagis anat/anessis al teatre i que hagis passat/passesis una bona estona._


----------



## Namarne

Bé, gràcies per preguntar-ho i per compartir-ho. Salutaciones cordials.


----------

